# Rock Island TCM22/9mm



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I am thinking about purchasing this firearm..... Does anyone have one that can give me some feedback on it.......

TCM Series: Rock Island Armory | Armscor International, Inc

YouTube..


----------



## tntviper1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Cait43 said:


> I am thinking about purchasing this firearm..... Does anyone have one that can give me some feedback on it.......
> 
> TCM Series: Rock Island Armory | Armscor International, Inc
> 
> YouTube..


cant help with that specific one, but i have 2 RIA 1911's and love both. one in .45 not a single issue. the 9mm, had a friday gun so CS (Ivan) was the man and they replaced it no issues. 
i would highly recommend this company


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Although I don't own a Rock Island/Armscor model 1911, I will soon as I have one on layaway. But mine is the full-size 45 caliber "Rock" model, previously known as the Tactical.

I researched online a good bit before deciding to try a RIA pistol. It seems that initially RIA quality was rather spotty, but most of the sources I have come across indicate that quality control as improved a good deal in recent years. Customer service seems to be universally regarded as excellent. It seems that a fair percentage of RIA pistols wind up having to go back for service, but most owners seem to ultimately be pleased with their guns.

I have shot the TCM series pistol twice (two different pistols), once with 22 TCM and the second time with both 22 TCM and 9mm Luger. Both pistols shot very well. I really don't much care for the ambi safety that comes on some of the models (including the one I am buying) as the lever is rather sharp and the left sided lever gets in my way. But others like it well enough.

The 22 TCM is an interesting round to shoot. Very little recoil in a full-size, all metal pistol like this, but lots of muzzle flash and a loud report. Overall a lot of fun at the range, but I'm not sure how much value it would have for self-defense purposes. Also, the ammunition is pretty much limited to Armscor and is not particularly cheap. But having the 9mm Luger option makes the pistol viable for self-defense.

The two owners who let me shoot their RIA TCM pistols seemed quite pleased with them.


----------

